# Bass pro blackout 3D targets



## Blacktailbustr

Has anyone shot at or heard anything about the bass pro blackout 3d targets? They have a bear, hog, coyote, deer, and turkey. Price seems right. Iam wondering if they are similar to the bass pro brand "rinehart woodland buck"
























With the cheaper foam body that has the rinehart foam insert.


----------



## sweet old bill

what kind of price per target ????


----------



## silhouette13

i was considering getting a few of these as Just in case targets for the IBO matches in my state. BUT they do not have a molded 8 ring. just the "ring" where the insert goes.


----------



## rockyw

Yes what price are they, they look interesting.


----------



## f7 666

I see the deer is on sale now for$ 139


----------



## Blacktailbustr

Deer on sale for $139
Coyote $159
Hog $179
Bear $219
Turkey $129

The hog, turkey, and deer all look very similar to the rinehart animals. Maybe they have the rinehart material insert.


----------



## Blacktailbustr

ttt


----------



## bowhunter247365

I bought the coyote from Rinehart at ibo worlds for 75.00. it was a blem. works good. I let my kids shoot it


----------



## bghunter7777

I have shot all of them we have a range at work they are great easy to get arrows out realistic durable ect


----------



## Blacktailbustr

bghunter7777 said:


> I have shot all of them we have a range at work they are great easy to get arrows out realistic durable ect


Good to hear thanks man


----------



## sagecreek

Seems like real good deals to me. If the insert is the good foam, you should be good to go.


----------



## tmorelli

I have one of the deer and its ok. I've been through several cores because I shoot it with broadheads. The body looks horrible and I snagged a leg with my lawnmower and ripped the body in half in the thin spot right below the core. I kinda repaired it and am still shooting it. Once this core is toast (it already is really) I'm going to throw the whole thing away. Overall, I'd say it has met expectations for the cost having lasted a couple seasons. I had to work the Bass Pro Classic thing and looked at the rest of the targets. They actually look like a little better quality foam on the body than the deer does. The cores all seem to be the same Rhinehart material that I think is pretty good...at least compared to most McKenzie cores.


----------



## rockyw

> I have shot all of them we have a range at work


Now that's nice, you hiring? LOL


----------



## bghunter7777

rockyw said:


> Now that's nice, you hiring? LOL



They are always hiring its a pretty big company


----------



## Blacktailbustr

Thanks for the feedback guys. That hog target is calling my name.


----------

